# New scale model build January 2018



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've run out of things to do while the dinghy pieces are drying up so I decided to start another scale model build and I will work on it in between other projects that I have going on. Not much progress today because I had 2 other projects going in the shop but I will show the progress that I do have.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Ooh! What this one gonna be?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

WeebyWoodWorker said:


> Ooh! What this one gonna be?




You'll have to wait and see but I'm pretty sure it will be obvious soon.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Had a good day in the shop today and got some progress done on the build. I always forget how challenging these things are until I start getting into them. Liking this one so far.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Not a bad day in the shop. Worked for about 7 1/2 hours on the build. Got quite a bit done.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another day in the shop and I have to say I'm a little disappointed on the amount of progress from today's shop visit. I guess some progress is better than none.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Not a lot of progress today but a little is better than none.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

OMG stop it, you're killing me!

Very cool - you do such nice detail work!

Thanks for sharing the build.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice work. Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## bwhite220 (Jan 11, 2018)

That is so cool! Will it be Optimus Prime?


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Looking forward to this build. Always impressive!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind word guys. I'm glad that you are enjoying the build.

Optimus Prime eh? I've never thought of that for some odd reason. I wonder how doable that would be.


----------



## bwhite220 (Jan 11, 2018)

Kenbo said:


> Optimus Prime eh? I've never thought of that for some odd reason. I wonder how doable that would be.


hahaha - it would certainly be a whole new type of challenge!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

There isn't much to say about today's progress. A lot of thought process and a lot of angle cutting. My head hurts. ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

There's not much to tell today. I managed to get the hood finished and got the fenders in place and also got the front grill finished. Started working on the cab and just ran out of time. Next week I might be able to get more done.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Ken, what did you use to cut the small grooves in the grill.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> Ken, what did you use to cut the small grooves in the grill.


For that, I used the router table. I clamped a straight edge to the fence to prevent the smaller piece from slipping into the gap of the split fence and used a 1/16" straight bit. I then just moved the fence out by 1/8" for each pass until the grill was done. I've used this method before and it works like a charm. Sure beats gluing in individual uprights for the grill.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Ken, I wouldn't have thought about using a bit that small. My guess was using a block of wood that size, making a stop on the back side of your scroll saw blade, well you get the picture. I appreciate your explanation, your build is looking great.


----------



## kklowell (Apr 4, 2016)

Looking good.


----------



## vicegrip (Dec 16, 2017)

Very impressive!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Went off roading in the Jeep yesterday so didn't have time to work on the model but put in a solid 7 1/2 hours on it today. Got the cab almost finished.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Not much progress yesterday but a good day in the shop none the less. It's starting to look like something now.


----------



## andr0id (Jan 11, 2018)

This is super cool.

I love models.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Got another 7 1/2 hours on the build today and it was a pretty good day all in all. Once the day was done, I cleaned up the shop as usual and we are all ready for next weekend's woodworking days.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> [iurl="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=335106&stc=1&d=1515970685"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your smallest of pieces are incredibly precise and uniform. What is you secret? Are you using some kind of miniature woodworking tool and have magnification?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Masterofnone said:


> Your smallest of pieces are incredibly precise and uniform. What is you secret? Are you using some kind of miniature woodworking tool and have magnification?


There's no secret really. Magnification? Most definitely. My eyesight is horrible and even with glasses on, I have troubles seeing the smaller parts. Most small parts are cut on a scroll saw and if they are thin enough and I need multiples, I will stack cut them. If the piece needs to be super precise, I will cut it a little larger and sand up to the line. That's about it. The rest is just taking your time and making each piece as carefully as you can.
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

No, thank YOU for the inspiration!


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 20, 2012)

It's a beauty! Anxious to see the final shape. It's incredible to know that you achieve such amazing intricacy and precision on the details in spite of your eyesight compromise. You are an inspiration to all!

bp


----------



## andr0id (Jan 11, 2018)

Is this a commissioned piece or something for yourself?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

andr0id said:


> Is this a commissioned piece or something for yourself?


I stopped doing any commissioned pieces years ago. I think it's been close to 2 years since I've done any and don't have any intentions of doing any ever again. Any of the work I do now is strictly for myself. :grin:


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ken, I have always wanted to make small trucks or whatever and you are inspiring me to do so. Very good work you have done. :smile2:


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

For all you new members, Kenbo has many of these amazing builds for inspiration, just look up Kenbos old threads. For real inspiration, look for his videos on YouTube, he shows how he makes his detailed parts. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Terry Q said:


> For all you new members, Kenbo has many of these amazing builds for inspiration, just look up Kenbos old threads. For real inspiration, look for his videos on YouTube, he shows how he makes his detailed parts.
> 
> 
> In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.



You're too kind Terry. Thanks.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Awesome Ken! Another cool model. These threads are always impressive!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The tedious part of the build has started where I make all the little details. Although it doesn't look like much progress today, it is very time consuming. Either way, it was a good day in the shop.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, yesterday was a holiday here where I live and that meant no work which also meant another day in the shop. I love the long weekends.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

What do you use for glue?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Masterofnone said:


> What do you use for glue?



Nothing special. Just regular wood glue. I think this stuff is Elmers carpenter glue. It sets fast enough that I don't have to clamp things for long but is strong enough that it will hold the smaller parts with the least amount of glue.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Hmm... that's what I use. Your lines seem cleaner.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent a good 7 1/2 hours in the shop today and managed to get the stacks installed and all 10 wheels turned. Not bad for a days work. I'm glad that the wheels are done though because my back is killing me.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Another great build Kenbo, your attention to detail is superb.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another 8 hours on the build today. This thing is tedious as hell. I've had tedious scale model builds before but for some reason, this one is driving me a little batty. It's going to take a twist soon though so hang in there.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Worked more on the model today. Got another 8 tires cut and now I just have to turn them tomorrow.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Today was a turning kind of day. I got the hubs all glued in place and the tires all permanently mounted on the rig. I also go the rear light bar made up and mounted. I turned a couple of air horns but I hate them so they wont be going on the rig. I then spent the rest of the day making more tires and I now have the 8 tires that I need for the trailer of this build. I enjoy turning tires but my back is killing me.
More to come next week I hope.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent the day in the shop again today and finished the actual rig and moved on to the trailer. All I can say is it's a pain in the butt but it looks good so far. I will need to sand it tomorrow once all the glue is dry.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice Kenbo, I'm thinking these small scale projects take as long and are as intricate as full size cabinets builds (like your roll-top desk.
Do you sell these or collect them?
Cheers


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

bargoon said:


> Nice Kenbo, I'm thinking these small scale projects take as long and are as intricate as full size cabinets builds (like your roll-top desk.
> Do you sell these or collect them?
> Cheers


I just make these for me and I display them in my house. I wouldn't even know where to begin to sell them because they take so long to make that I would have to charge a fortune to make it worth my while. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

That's like awesome!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Working on the trailer some more today and got the axles and the wheels installed. Started to work on the deck and found out how much of an issue I have with making things look imperfect. The plans calls for a solid, one piece deck and I just didn't think that would look good so I'm changing it up. Hopefully, it will look good when I'm done.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

I think having a strip floor looks more realistic.
Looking good can't wait too see it finished.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

croaker said:


> I think having a strip floor looks more realistic.
> Looking good can't wait too see it finished.


That's kind of what I thought. The plans called for just a single piece of stock but I didn't want it to be so bland so I used the surface of a rough cut board and cut it in strips on the scroll saw to make them irregular. Then I mixed and matched. I will cut them to length later, after I have the framework of the flatbed made. We will see how this goes I guess.


----------



## vicegrip (Dec 16, 2017)

That has been fascinating to me. It really looks great.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

vicegrip said:


> That has been fascinating to me. It really looks great.


I'm not done yet so hang in there.. I've got a bit more to go.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well this one is still going.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

I think the strip wood floor looks great. The whole thing looks fantastic.
Is that the WS Tractor from toys and joys?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, today was an interesting day. I finished up on the trailer for now with the final pieces being cut and glued in place and then I decided that I couldn't have a flatbed trailer without a load. So I spent the rest of the day making miniature pallets to place a load on the rig. 14 pallets later, I was done for the day.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

You’re the best, I love it


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

croaker said:


> I think the strip wood floor looks great. The whole thing looks fantastic.
> Is that the WS Tractor from toys and joys?


Sorry, I missed the question in this post. I believe it is. I don't have the pattern in front of me but I think the truck is # 108 and the trailer is # 109.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Terry Q said:


> You’re the best, I love it
> 
> 
> In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


There are others that are much better than I am Terry. I'm far from the best but I do enjoy what I do. Thanks for the kind words and the ego boost.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks i have the trailer plans but not the tractor plans.
Always like the extra details you add.
The little pallets are cool.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, as if the pallets didn't make this build stupid enough, I've gone full on brain dead here and brought cinder blocks into this. Now after 2 failed attempts at a template and several useless blocks, I finally came up with a working template. Then I started making blocks, cutting each one on the scroll saw to get the inside cavities of each block cut. Then, when I was too far to turn back, I started doing some math. 15 cinder blocks per course.....5 courses per skid......14 skids. That's a grand total of 1050 blocks to which I have cut just over 80. This is going to take a while guys but as far as I am concerned, I am not going to finish the rig until it has 14 pallets of cinder blocks and then I will decide what I want to add to the rig after that. Stay tuned.......


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

good job ı love it well done kenbo....


----------



## ibelimitless (Dec 22, 2012)

It's been a few years since I've been on here but I'm glad to see you're still doing what you do best! Your attention to detail is insane. I don't think I'd ever have the patience to make that many blocks...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another full day in the shop with pretty much 7 1/2 hours spent making cinder blocks. I managed to get one and a half skids made but that was about it. These things are time consuming for sure.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Really cool blocks. Didn't you make some for your crane?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

croaker said:


> Really cool blocks. Didn't you make some for your crane?


I did. I made one skid of them. I had a template back then but I have no idea where it went so I had to do all the calculations and measurements again using one of the blocks from the crane build. That wasn't good enough though because I needed to be able to cut more than one at a time so I had to recalculate everything for a template that would allow 5 blocks to be cut out of one strip and the template had to allow for the thickness of the table saw kerf between each block which was a gap of 7/64". It took three attempts to get a template to make that happen.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Went to the shop after work and cut a few pieces of stock to make more blocks. Then spent some time sitting at my desk in the office marking out all the cutting for this coming weekend's block cutting adventure. There's another 3 1/2 skids of blocks sitting there. Now I just have to cut them.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent another 8 hours sitting at the scroll saw in order to cut the blanks to yield another 190 cinder blocks. I will separate them tomorrow but for now, my back is destroyed and my hand are sore so I'm done for today.
And, of course, because it is so rare to see, I thought I would show the mess under my scroll saw from making these. I'm not cleaning it up until I am done cutting all the blocks.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Ken, you’ve got to strap those blocks down on each pallet and then strap the pallets to the trailer. 
I’m very interested in seeing how you do this. 
Amazing work. Very impressed. The concrete blocks has been over the top. 
Jim


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Look up the word "patience" in the dictionary and there you will find the definition is Ken. :smile2:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another 8 hours in the shop again today. I am almost half way to having the load done. I cut all the stock to complete the load and I will be marking it and drilling it throughout the week hopefully so I will be able to concentrate on just cutting next weekend.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent another 8 hours in the shop today cutting (yup, you guessed it) more cinder blocks. Managed to get another 225 blocks cut and I am well past the half way mark now. I have another 5 skids worth to cut so that is another 375 blocks and I will try my best to take a chunk out of that number tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Spent another 8 hours in the shop today cutting (yup, you guessed it) more cinder blocks. Managed to get another 225 blocks cut and I am well past the half way mark now. I have another 5 skids worth to cut so that is another 375 blocks and I will try my best to take a chunk out of that number tomorrow. Wish me luck.
> 
> View attachment 355882
> 
> ...


I am afraid I would be temped to cheat a little on the blocks. Make the outside ones realistic, and the interior ones that are not visible, just solid blocks or strips of wood as a filler. Wrap them with clear shipping wrap plastic and call it good. LOL


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> I am afraid I would be temped to cheat a little on the blocks. Make the outside ones realistic, and the interior ones that are not visible, just solid blocks or strips of wood as a filler. Wrap them with clear shipping wrap plastic and call it good. LOL


I've thought about it Jim but I would know that they aren't all complete so I will continue and finish cutting the last 375 blocks. Then it's sanding each one for the final assembly and gluing them to the skids. It's going to be a long couple of weeks. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Kenbo said:


> Then it's sanding each one for the final assembly and gluing them to the skids.


Ken,
I’m surprised you plan to glue them to the skids.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Toolman50 said:


> Ken,
> I’m surprised you plan to glue them to the skids.


There are 1050 of them. If they aren't glued in place, they will be everywhere and eventually, there will be none left. Just protecting my investment of time.......and my feet when I step on them in the dark.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Sat at the scroll saw for another 8 hours today. Cut the stock for another 255 Blocks today. Only another 120 left to go. WOO HOO!! I didn't separate them at the table saw because I wanted to get the scrolling done. Only one more day of scrolling left and then I will be able to separate them and get them all on the skids. This model is nearing the end boys.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Kenbo said:


> There are 1050 of them. If they aren't glued in place, they will be everywhere and eventually, there will be none left. Just protecting my investment of time.......and my feet when I step on them in the dark.


I know you’re right. It would be like stepping on a Lego. O


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent the day working on the last blocks for the rig's load. So in total, that's 1050 blocks which translates to 2940 holes to be drilled and 2490 interior cuts to make the blocks. It also translates to 1050 table saw cuts to separate the blocks into their individual form. That's a lot of drilling and a lot of cutting to get these blocks completed. I still have to glue them to their skids but I started some test straps to see how they would work out. So far, so good. More to come guys.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe you could save the cut outs for brick on your next project. Just kidding. lol Man that is a loooooot of repetition, no way would I have had that kind of patience. It does look great though.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Love the yellow tie-downs!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. I still have a ton of work to do with gluing the blocks to the skid and then doing the ratchet straps for the trailer. I still have to figure out how I am going to make those. I have the straps obviously but I will have to research the mechanisms and connection points for the straps.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

That boy ain’t right!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

WesTex said:


> That boy ain’t right!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And you're only figuring this out now? :vs_laugh:


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

I’m slow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ken, do you build your models from plans or do they pop out of your head? If you do use plans where do you get them? I know I would have to have plans.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice cinder blocks!

You know, I thought just the truck was impressive. Then you turned up the Ken to 11!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

hawkeye10 said:


> Ken, do you build your models from plans or do they pop out of your head? If you do use plans where do you get them? I know I would have to have plans.


I use some plans as a base for the models and modify as I go. There have been several changes to this one including the parts of the trailer, the trailer bed, the front grill, the tires and of course, the load is completely done on the fly so it is a huge mixture of both. The plans for this particular model are from Toys n Joys. I hope this help


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks, Ken it does help. :smile2:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, throughout the week, after work, I have been busy glueing cinder blocks to skids and I managed to get all 1050 blocks glued to the skids before today shop venture. I worked on the straps today and on the ratchets for the trailer. I spent some time to bend up the wire hooks for the opposite side of the tie down straps and I'm glad to say, that after 234 hours of work, this one is done. Thanks for watching the build guys. See you on the next project.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Absolutely amazing, beautiful work Ken.


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Kenbo (and others) - have you ever taken pictures & measurements of a vehicle and made a model?


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Incredible job and patience


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

bargoon said:


> Kenbo (and others) - have you ever taken pictures & measurements of a vehicle and made a model?


For the scale model of my Jeep, I used a set of plans as the base but then had to scale off of my real one because I have modified my rig so much. So, bottom line is yes, I have made parts from scaling off of real vehicles. The cinder blocks on this model were scaled from measurements that I took from the one in my house.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

very impressive i always like your extra details.


----------

